# [SOLVED] Motherboard keeps rebooting and no signal to screen



## robwan (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi,

i went to fire up my gaming rig this morning and it hung on the windows 7 loading screen ("starting windows" with glowing symbol), so i turned it off via the power button. 

i turned it back on and now it seems as if the motherboard just keeps restarting, cycling through. It doesn't even make it to the windows 7 loading screen now. 

*Things ive tried*



changed the boot order in bios and boot from win7 install disk. But nothing happened, it just kept cycling through the motherboard start screen.
ran the harddrive in an enclosed case connected up to another pc. everything is still there and intact.



taken gpu and ram out and blasted everything with some compressed air (which ive done before many times)

however, after i gave it a dust out, and turned it back on, i now have no signal to my monitor, which puts me in a worse position. could it possibly be the gpu?

*Other notable things which may give a clue to the issue*


when its been off for a while and i start it up, it vibrates and makes more noise than usual for about a min, then hums normally, i'm very sure this is the gpu as i've felt it vibrating. It's been doing this for months now.

I've used it a lot over the last 2 years for both gaming and 3d design and i run it on a HD 32 inch screen
very recently the screen has just cut out when im using the pc, and i have to pull the dvi out and put back in again to get signal. this has happened about 2 times now.
the last time it was all working i did a ccleaner reg clean on it, shut it down and then i had all the problems next morn on startup. however i do reg cleans on it often.

thanks and any help is really appreciated, i'm tearing my air out trying to pin down the issue lol.


*my specs are*
_gigabyte EX58-UD3R
i7 920 (overclocked to 3.4)
hd radeon 4870 1gb
6gb corsair 1600 ram
32" samsung hd screen
windows 7 professional 64bit_


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard keeps rebooting and no signal to screen*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Have you tried Windows in Safe Mode? You also said that you can atleast enter the BIOS. What are the temps on the computer?

Connect the monitor to another computer to make sure it still works. If yes then unseed the video card and then reseed the video card. You may hav bumped it.


As a side note nice layout of your problem.


----------



## robwan (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Motherboard keeps rebooting and no signal to screen*

Hi

yes i was able to get to bios, but no longer as i have no signal to the screen so just can't see anything lol.

however when i was in bios before i did check the temps and they were all ok as they should be. cpu around 40-50 celcius, and gpu idols arnd 60 usually, but this is all normal.

also i tried unseeding the gpu and reeseding once more after i already cleaned it out to check it wasn't the issue, but with no luck.

i can still watch tv on the monitor as its a hd tv. i connect the pc via dvi to hdmi, and there is one designated slot in the back of the tv for dvi connections. 


Its late here now in uk so ill try some more things 2mo regarding another monitor and ill try again to unseed and reseed the gpu as you said.

do u think it could be the gpu though? as it does seem to be the thing making a lot of noise and vibration on start up, or are there other things which could cause no signal like psu drooping in power? sadly i dont have a spare gpu or psu either to try out, this could get expensive lol.

thanks very much for your help, i appreciate it. ill let you know if i can figure something out tomorrow.
glad you like the layout lol, i figured it's easy to navigate through long texts that way.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard keeps rebooting and no signal to screen*

Some cheaper priced cases can use very thin metal and the built in fans use bushings instead of bearings, that wear out faster. Check your fans for any damage to the blades and all the screws are tight including the screws holding in the motherboard. Also the PSU are securely fastened.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard keeps rebooting and no signal to screen*

Pushing the power button while Windows was loading could be the issue. You might have damaged your graphics card.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Motherboard keeps rebooting and no signal to screen*

power supply

brand
model
wattage


----------



## robwan (Mar 14, 2012)

*Re: Motherboard keeps rebooting and no signal to screen*

Ok im back again, with good news.

firsty i was being a complete noob....basically when i reseeded the ram, i didnt push it hard enough, on the account that i pushed it pretty dam hard and it did not slot in (the mobo was bending lol)....so i thought maybe i'm not meant to push it this hard as i didnt want to break anything. So i just put the clips up and assumed thats how its done. I was being too careful haha.

anyways, i figured i should push harder after reading somewhere that the ram actually should pop in (unlike i was doing it).
now i have signal...and windows booted up normally.
I had reset the cmos anyways and the time and date was all wrong, plus the bios oc settings have gone now, However I then changed and corrected the date in bios....and somehow it reloaded the oc settings as they were before










So yea it all seems to be ok now, maybe resetting the cmos fixed the intial problem of the crash at startup. lets hope it lasts lol
On that note, I'm gonna back up my stuff haha.

Oh and the noise is the bearing going on the gpu fan.

Thanks for all your time guys in helping me out, I really appreciate it, its cool to learn these kinda things for future problems


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Motherboard keeps rebooting and no signal to screen*

Glad you got everything working! If anything comes back up then post back here.

Please Mark this topic as [SOLVED] using the thread tools at the top. You can also mark this as [UNSOLVED] using the same method.


----------

